# Hunting Ages



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me why in the heck the ages vary so much for different hunts. big game-12, youth turkey- under 15, big game youth- under 18. LE-at least 14. Small game any age. This **** DWR gets me more and more confused everytime I open a proc! Not comparing, but back in PA at 12 you can hunt all and everything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

the youth elk hunt is designed for YOUTH. no one under 18 can apply for the hunt. you have to be 12 to apply for that tag. anyone 15 or younger can hunt the general youth hunting season, which is 3 days long i believe. in the big game draws, a certain amount of tags are set aside for youth, 12-18, which gives them better draw odds. i dont know why they make you wait until you are 14 to apply for LE hunts. it probably has something to do with not wanting to make the draw odds for the regular people worse then they already are. i think they vary so much to give kids more opportunities then they normally would...


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

I fully support all youth opportunities. But, why not say "youth days" or "youth hunts" are for ANYONE under the age of 18, NOT make them different ages for different species. Especially since this is only the 2nd season for OTC turkey tags. You have 16 and 17 year olds that could get a few special days to be introduced to turkey hunting without all the people thinking they can run a turkey down in the hills.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

cuz its the Utah DWR......... i think that explains it all right there haha  half the time they dont even know what they are doing


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL, you got a valid point!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> *the youth elk hunt is designed for YOUTH. no one under 18 can apply for the hunt. you have to be 12 to apply for that tag*. anyone 15 or younger can hunt the general youth hunting season, which is 3 days long i believe. in the big game draws, a certain amount of tags are set aside for youth, 12-18, which gives them better draw odds. i dont know why they make you wait until you are 14 to apply for LE hunts. it probably has something to do with not wanting to make the draw odds for the regular people worse then they already are. i think they vary so much to give kids more opportunities then they normally would...


I have put in for that tag the last 3 years, anyone under 18 can apply for that hunt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

katorade said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > *the youth elk hunt is designed for YOUTH. no one under 18 can apply for the hunt. you have to be 12 to apply for that tag*. anyone 15 or younger can hunt the general youth hunting season, which is 3 days long i believe. in the big game draws, a certain amount of tags are set aside for youth, 12-18, which gives them better draw odds. i dont know why they make you wait until you are 14 to apply for LE hunts. it probably has something to do with not wanting to make the draw odds for the regular people worse then they already are. i think they vary so much to give kids more opportunities then they normally would...
> ...


sorry, i meant to say "over"


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

They sure try and make things far more confusing than it could be don't they. It was easy where I grew up, you could hunt with your parent as soon as the parent deemed you old enough to do so.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> katorade said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="kill_'em_all":vl0s2mny]*the youth elk hunt is designed for YOUTH. no one under 18 can apply for the hunt. you have to be 12 to apply for that tag*. anyone 15 or younger can hunt the general youth hunting season, which is 3 days long i believe. in the big game draws, a certain amount of tags are set aside for youth, 12-18, which gives them better draw odds. i dont know why they make you wait until you are 14 to apply for LE hunts. it probably has something to do with not wanting to make the draw odds for the regular people worse then they already are. i think they vary so much to give kids more opportunities then they normally would...
> ...


sorry, i meant to say "over" [/quote:vl0s2mny]

Just thought I would point it out, probally shouldn't have now I won't draw that tag this year.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Shockgobble said:


> Can someone please explain to me why in the heck the ages vary so much for different hunts. big game-12, youth turkey- under 15, big game youth- under 18. LE-at least 14. Small game any age. This **** *Wildlife Board* gets me more and more confused everytime I open a proc! Not comparing, but back in PA at 12 you can hunt all and everything.


There I fixed it for ya.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

kill_'em_all said:


> cuz its the Utah *Wildlife Board*......... i think that explains it all right there haha  half the time they dont even know what they are doing


Fixed it for you too.

The DWR doesn't make these rules guys. The Wildlife Board does.

Send your cards, letters, and comments to [email protected] , Wildlife Board chair.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

bullsnot said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > cuz its the Utah *Wildlife Board*......... i think that explains it all right there haha  half the time they dont even know what they are doing
> ...


i agree with you bull  but! the actual DWR employees and field officers dont know what they are doing most of the time either. not only do they not make the rules, they dont even know them. ive witnessed it first hand. theres been more then once that i had to correct an officer after he accused me of doing something illegal.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

kill_'em_all said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > kill_'em_all":1m0uqvxc]cuz its the Utah [u][b]Wildlife Board[/b][/u]......... i think that explains it all right there haha :) half the time they dont even know what they are doing[/quote]
> ...


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

This thread is about general hunting, so I've moved it to the general hunting forum and left a shadow topic in the big game forum.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Shockgobble said:


> Can someone please explain to me why in the heck the ages vary so much for different hunts. big game-12, youth turkey- under 15, big game youth- under 18. LE-at least 14. Small game any age. This **** DWR gets me more and more confused everytime I open a proc! Not comparing, but back in PA at 12 you can hunt all and everything.


Not on Sunday! 

It is too confusing. Another entry into my dumb game laws book.


----------

